# Skipper's Adventures - Week 48 Sacré-Cœur Montmartre



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 48

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

OH goodness the little eyeglasses and fedora is adorable


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper and Scooter are yet on another special assignment abroad, quite possibly in France from what I am able to read. I love Skipper's glasses!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



OH goodness the little eyeglasses and fedora is adorable

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Heidi



aluz said:



I see Skipper and Scooter are yet on another special assignment abroad, quite possibly in France from what I am able to read. I love Skipper's glasses! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

In all of the adventures to date, we have yet to see our boy Skip as heavily disguised as he is right now...

It appears the young lad scooter has infiltrated the heavily protected grounds of someplace important, but where, and why ? The all out disguise, and the need to send young Scooter into peril, spell's out the seriousness of this mission to the most observant. Will Skip pass the red bag to Scoot ? Perhap's Scoot has obtained something from inside that he is going to pass to Skip for placement in the red bag....

I agree with Ana...look's like France. I hope the boy's are able to secure the red bag and do some taste testing of some of that countries fine birdie wine's....


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*Agent S.... *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



In all of the adventures to date, we have yet to see our boy Skip as heavily disguised as he is right now...

It appears the young lad scooter has infiltrated the heavily protected grounds of someplace important, but where, and why ? The all out disguise, and the need to send young Scooter into peril, spell's out the seriousness of this mission to the most observant. Will Skip pass the red bag to Scoot ? Perhap's Scoot has obtained something from inside that he is going to pass to Skip for placement in the red bag....

I agree with Ana...look's like France. I hope the boy's are able to secure the red bag and do some taste testing of some of that countries fine birdie wine's....

Click to expand...

Scooter is being given more and more responsibility as he moves up the ranks in the Agency.



JWKnight said:



Agent S.... 

Click to expand...

 Nobirdy is quite like him!! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(Henry Mancini's jazzy Pink Panther theme playing)

"So are you gonna open the gate for me while I'm still young, Scooter?"

"Oops sorry, Skip...I'm mean Monsieur Inspector. Thought I'd take some time to admire the Frochot estate while you're putting on your disguise at the hotel. BTW, you forgot to put on the mustache"

"We're not here to sightsee, now open the gate so I can drop off the package at the suite of Alexandre Dumas!"

"Hey watch your Language, Skip. I'm not dumb!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for your comments, Nick :laughing2:
They definitely made me laugh!
:laughing:*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's 48*

Yet another great adventure For skip and Scoot. Is there a gift for Valentines day for the Queen Mother, "D"?? in that bag????  Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH My, Is it only me ? I can swear that is Johnny Depp Budgerigar walking down that Parisian rue? Oh how my heart flutters he is so handsome .....:bowdown:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my the security looks tight..Inspector Skipper says Wie geht es dir? i am on a mission to do some spy work I have my red bag of tricks with me.. You have to guess what is in there...But I have to break through the gate to do my top secret spy work.. But I have my trusty video camera hidden in my red bag no one will suspect a thing when I catch my spy in the act on film....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I hear this place is supposed to be haunted so the secret agents had better watch their backs or tail feathers!


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Is that a camera poking out of the red bag! :wow:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Yet another great adventure For skip and Scoot. Is there a gift for Valentines day for the Queen Mother, "D"?? in that bag????  Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Oh, what a lovely thought! 



Pretty boy said:



OH My, Is it only me ? I can swear that is Johnny Depp Budgerigar walking down that Parisian rue? Oh how my heart flutters he is so handsome .....:bowdown:

Click to expand...

Great, the disguises are working!!



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my the security looks tight..Inspector Skipper says Wie geht es dir? i am on a mission to do some spy work I have my red bag of tricks with me.. You have to guess what is in there...But I have to break through the gate to do my top secret spy work.. But I have my trusty video camera hidden in my red bag no one will suspect a thing when I catch my spy in the act on film....

Click to expand...

hoto: Gotcha!!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Well I hear this place is supposed to be haunted so the secret agents had better watch their backs or tail feathers!



Click to expand...

 That explains those tail feathers I found on the floor this morning! 



Bethanyi said:



Is that a camera poking out of the red bag! :wow:

Click to expand...

 :spy: hoto: eep: :undwech:*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Parlez-vous espionage? :spy:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


ImaPrettyBird said:



Parlez-vous espionage? :spy:

Click to expand...

Nicely said, Patricia!! *


----------

